# Sydney Time Lapse Video



## persia (May 4, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/90180971


----------



## billymach4 (May 4, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## pedro47 (May 5, 2014)

Just awesome !!!!


----------



## pranas (Jun 24, 2014)

Enjoyed it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting. We are going there for the first time in October.  Can't wait!


----------

